# CPT and dx for Removal of extruded PE tube from the ear canal in the OR



## sarah.medicalcoder (Jun 30, 2016)

" Alligator forcep was used to remove the extruded tube and cerumen."

Is is still appropriate to bill CPT 69424 in this scenario? The tube is in the canal vs the tympanic membrane.


----------



## jackjones62 (Jul 5, 2016)

Your surgeon brought them to the OR, right, could not do this in the office, right, absolutely charge 69424......

Jennifer 
CENTA IN


----------

